# What would be the lower limit of long distance casting?



## Ivan Bilic (Jul 5, 2020)

There are various forms, equipment and techniques of casting including things like fly fishing and so on.... but if we were able to define term 'long distance casting', what would it comprise? What would be lower limit? Question includes achieved distance as well as caracteristcs of equipment.

As of what I understand by now, lower limit of term 'long distance casting' would be at least 3.5 lb 12 feet long rod with no less than 0.30 mm monofilament line and at least 4 ounce sinker. Regarding distance, LDC should cover at least 140 yards as minimum cast...

What do you think?


----------



## jahtez (Aug 29, 2021)

Good question, but I think that too many variables prevent a definitive answer or a specific combination of weight and distance. And you cast to where you think the fish are, not for distance' sake. 

But I seriously doubt that many guys are casting 140 yards as their _minimum_. I would guess that most guys are casting ~80 yards for their average long distance cast and can push that up past 100 yards with the right rig and favorable conditions.


----------



## Matt Bizarro (Jan 26, 2016)

I guess it’s if you’re using a rod that exceeds the length and power needed for fighting the target species in the interest of casting further. Add to that using a specialized distance casting style, and boom: You’re long-distance-casting.


----------



## Ivan Bilic (Jul 5, 2020)

Well yes, I am speaking specifically about casting in this thread. Keeping fishing out of it...Casting as a sport for it self at this moment.


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

*DISTANCE CLASSES*
MEN:

MASTERS - over 725 feet
AAA - 650 feet to 724 feet
AA - 550 feet to 649 feet
A - 450 feet to 549 feet
B - 350 feet to 449 feet
C - 0 feet to 349 feet


----------



## Ivan Bilic (Jul 5, 2020)

In this case I am 'B class' caster....


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

The whole skinny ....


*RUNNING LINE*​The running line shall be made of high visibility monofilament material​and be the same diameter throughout its entire length. The running line​shall have the following minimum diameters:​.35mm (.01378 inch) for the 175 gram & 8oz weight​.31 mm (.01220 inch) for the 150 gram weight​.28 mm (.01102 inch) for the 125 gram weight​.25 mm (.00984 inch) for the 100 gram weight​​*SHOCK LINE*​The shock line shall be made of high visibility monofilament material,​be parallel throughout its entire length, and have the following minimum diameters:​0.75 mm (0.0295 inch) for 175, 150 grams and 8oz weights​0.65 mm (0.0256 inch) for the 125 and 100 gram weights​​There shall be at least eight turns of the shock line around the spool before any cast is attempted.​​*CASTING WEIGHTS*​Only official weights provided by Surfcast USA may be used in a tournament.​The official weights are 100 grams, 125 grams, 150 grams, 175 grams and 8oz.​​* MASTERS - over 725 feet*​* AAA - 650 feet to 724 feet*​* AA - 550 feet to 649 feet*​* A - 450 feet to 549 feet*​* B - 350 feet to 449 feet*​* C - 0 feet to 349 feet*​


​​​​​​​


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Some of the rules have been covered above. Basically, as long as you follow the rules and stay in bounds there are no real "lower limits". The way I see it, everybody starts somewhere. I will always remember my first tournament. Thinking I was a pretty good caster, stepped up to the Oche and let my best cast fly. It landed around 450 feet. I was pumped until i saw guys literally walking 300 feet past my sinker to get to their own. From that day I was hooked and spent the next 20 years chasing elusive and changing goals on the field. My point being, don't think or believe you have to be at a certain power or skill level to enjoy the sport. Come to a tournament, join in. Whether you cast 200 feet or 800 feet just enjoy yourself. I promise, if you open your mind (and ears) you will improve your field cast, and in turn your fishing cast.


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

Tommy said:


> Some of the rules have been covered above. Basically, as long as you follow the rules and stay in bounds there are no real "lower limits". The way I see it, everybody starts somewhere. I will always remember my first tournament. Thinking I was a pretty good caster, stepped up to the Oche and let my best cast fly. It landed around 450 feet. I was pumped until i saw guys literally walking 300 feet past my sinker to get to their own. From that day I was hooked and spent the next 20 years chasing elusive and changing goals on the field. My point being, don't think or believe you have to be at a certain power or skill level to enjoy the sport. Come to a tournament, join in. Whether you cast 200 feet or 800 feet just enjoy yourself. I promise, if you open your mind (and ears) you will improve your field cast, and in turn your fishing cast.


I think what Tommy said holds true with most any sport. I have shot competitive skeet while not fishing for 25 years. Much the same ,started in C class and eventually attained AAA which is the highest. Won some larger tourneys. I learned a LOT just listening and watching. I am sure going to a casting tourney would be very entertaining and informative. One thing I have found in life is its hard to be good at everything. Only so much time.


----------

